# controlling pecan sprouts



## tommystunes

Folks,I'm looking for input on controlling pecan sprouts.If you have had any success in killing pecan sprouts after clearing bottom land, I'm all ears.

Please don't tell me i don't want to kill pecan trees,I have a sprout every 24 inches or denser.
This has been an ongoing problem on this land for about 25 yrs. I have about 30 acres that is affected,and a chainsaw and stump poison is not getting the job done..


----------



## maknhay

Would Tordon be effective on these? Up here in these parts we try to stay away from trees and small shrubs that we don't want dead when using it.


----------



## Mike120

I've never had a problem with "real" tree sprouts, only Chinese Tallow. I typically spray a combination of Grazon P+D and Clean Pasture DF in Bermuda. I don't know which one gets them, but it sure does the job.


----------



## scrapiron

REMEDY or whatever generic name they may put on it

scrapiron


----------



## tommystunes

scrapiron , I have had success with remedy, but only as a basal bark treatment. I have too much area to cover that way..

Have you had success as a foliar spray ,and what was your concentration,timing??


----------



## scrapiron

tommystunes:

With Remedy as a folar spray more gallons per acre is better, as in 30gl acre, I use 40 gl acre sometimes. A nonionic surfectant at max label rate, normally1qt per 50 gl water is a must,the better the surfectant the better the Remedy works. I don't like Amway products"BUT" they have the BEST surfectant for use with Remedy as a folar spray of any surfectant I have used.It is expensive! I never use less than a quart of Remedy per acre as a folar spray on anything !!! When attempting to kill any kind of woody(tree) plant you should wait untill full leaf canopy and it is growing strong with no weather stress (drought),I have even fertlilzed small trees moderately to get them growing good before I sprayed them. It is advisable to mix up a small quanity of spray to try first to see if the mix is going to work, as in using a backpack sprayer, or if it an adjustment to the mix is needed. You may want to mx in some Vista as it also does a good job on woody plants,but it is slow acting.

scrapiron


----------



## tommystunes

So scrapiron,let me see if I understand what you are saying.

a quart of remedy and a quart of surfactant in 30 gal of water per acre will kill pecan sprouts anytime they are leaved out and not drought stressed.


----------



## scrapiron

Yes it will. If your problem area is like mine you have about a million per square foot in the soil just waiting to be disturbed so they can sprout and grow.Think wild hogs,deer,tractor tire. After 7yrs now I can go back there with a backpack sprayer and only spray about 3gls to kill what has come up from the seed. I do this about a month before I cut the bahia grass hay. This area now produces a good hay crop, 8yrs ago there was NO grass anywhere in it when I cut it with a BROWN TREE Cutter (Brown Mfg, Ozark Al), some "trees" were >6in diameter.

scrapiron


----------



## tommystunes

thanks scrap iron.I haven't had much luck with the remedy,(usually 50 percent kill or less) ,but I will increase the gallons p/a and the amount of surfactant and give it a try.

It works better on persimmons but these pecans are frustrating.


----------

